# sponge filter question



## samhughes543 (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello I have a 6 gallon tank with an under gravel filter and a 3 gallon with a sponge filter. 
I would just like to know would the sponge filter be ok to use in the 6 gallon tank?
I intend to get a betta to go in there and it will be heavily planted. 

Many thanks


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Usually it is for as far as I know the smallest sponge filter-airpump set-up can support up to 10 gallons.


----------



## samhughes543 (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh great so I can move that one to the 6 gallon. Do you recommend a filter for the 3 gallon_ it needs to be super quite as its in my bedroom and my other half moans  tank will again be planted

Many thanks


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

hmmm... I only have a filter in my 13.5g tank so I don't know. but maybe you can try Tetra whisper 3i its suitable for your 3 gallons


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

A sponge filter is the way to go for a small Betta tank. I think you'll find it more reliable, easier to maintain and better with plants. Any size air-pump is fine. The Tetra Whisper 10 is a competitively priced and quiet air-pump. Get an air-adjuster valve for a couple bucks. I'll tell you the hookup trick later.

You should have a filter in your 3g. In fact, I think it should be cycled.

The Tetra 3i is poorly designed and ineffective sponge filter. If you're going to run a sponge filter, this is the smallest sponge filter I know of. 
http://www.truaqua.com/aquatop-internal-sponge-filter-caf-10.html

Plenty of good choices on Amazon.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## samhughes543 (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok thank you everyone.

I was looking at the Tetra Air pump, as it seem the one with the most positive reviews.

Also is this filter ok? 
http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/a...ir-driven-filters/aqua-one-air-filter-30.html

And this piping?
http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/a...nd-valves/airline-tubing-clear-per-metre.html

And one more question, can i ask about lighting in this thread of do i need to post in a different one?


----------



## samhughes543 (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh and is this ok as the check valve? 
http://www.seapets.co.uk/products/a...and-valves/interpet-air-pump-check-valve.html


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

samhughes543 said:


> ... is this filter ok?
> Aqua One Air Filter 30


I've never seen a sponge filter that looks like that. Usually they have a (riser) tube coming out the top. The longer this tube, the more efficient the filter. The ATI Hydro is top-of-the-line. It can use an airstone for added efficiency and less surface disturbance: 
Amazon.com: ATI HYDRO SPONGE FILTER MINI LUSTAR HS900 7 GALLON: Pet Supplies


Here's a cheap knockoff that works well.
Amazon.com: Jardin Fish Aquarium Mini Cylinder Soft Sponge Water Filter, Black: Pet Supplies


Here's the smallest sponge filter I know of: 
Internal Sponge Filter CAF-10


As for the airline tubing, your URL shows neoprene tubing. It's a little stiff. Spend a few extra cents on flexible silicon airline tubing Thank me later.

That is an adequate check valve. Sorry, I forgot to mention check valves earlier.

What would you like to know about lighting? i know some fundamentals and/or I can find someone with the answer.


----------



## samhughes543 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks Hallyx for the links but i'm in the UK, i think i have seen one similiar to the second link on eBay. and flexblel silicon ok i'l look for that  
No problem, i was watching a video on youtube about setting one up and they mentioned check valves  

Erm well basically the tank came without a hood, it a has a platic lid to stop anything jumping out but no ight fixtures as such with a normal lamp such as this be ok? 
Buy Gooseneck Desk Lamp - Clear at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Table lamps.

Porbably a completely ridiculous excuse for a light but gotta try


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Now you should have a good idea of what a respectable sponge filter looks like. Get the smallest one you can find. 

See if your local fish store has any cheap, plastic air-adjuster valves and a T-fitting. Not necessary, but sometimes nice to have.

I use a desk lamp and a curly CFL screw-in bulb of 13W and 6500K (Kelvin, color temperature, the color of the tropical sun at noon). With that you can grow almost any plant you'd want. If you're not into plants (I'm not, particularly), it's still great for viewing your fish.

You're lucky to have a suitable cover. I just use cling-film. Not elegant, but my fish aren't interior decorators.


----------



## samhughes543 (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh thats great thank you and i really had a giggle at the cling film! such a clever idea actually. 

That has really out me at ease i thought i was going to have to buy some extravegent lid to have tube lights so this is great  I would like some live plants. 

I am popping into a LFS the weekend so i will have a butchers, thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

samhughes543 said:


> I am popping into a LFS the weekend so *i will have a butchers,* ...


I love jargon. But I don't know what that one means.

And you're certainly welcome.


----------



## samhughes543 (Dec 7, 2013)

Oh sorry its a uk midlands saying, it just mean 'i'll have a look'


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Rhyming slang? What's the derivation?


----------



## samhughes543 (Dec 7, 2013)

I honestly have no idea at all where it came from, my family and friends have always used it and it just kind of caught on


----------

